
Why No One Cares That Netflix's New Logo Is Bad - esalazar
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3061525/why-no-one-cares-that-netflixs-new-logo-is-bad
======
ChuckMcM
I believe Netflix is trying to step away from the "flix" which implies movies
to a lot of people. They are clearly going to be investing heavily in bespoke
episodic type content.

